# Change country IP



## HalfaMaster

Hi people 

  I would like to know if you guys know a program that changes my IP, i used Hotspot Shield, but that program only uses USA ip´s and is veeerrryyyy slow. 
  I searched on google and i found programs like "ipsharkk"(this one was allways giving me the port 80 error, even tho the port was already open), "IP Hider" and "Auto Hide IP" but these 3 dont actualy change my IP (on Team speak or Steam i still have my old one)

Do you guys know a program ?

Thank you


----------



## tremmor

Are you looking for a web tunnel or proxy ip from another country?


----------



## HalfaMaster

tremmor said:


> Are you looking for a web tunnel or proxy ip from another country?



I belive its a proxy ip from another country, because my goal is to enter on steam and be able to buy a thing thats not avaible on my country :3


----------



## Whitebird

HalfaMaster said:


> I belive its a proxy ip from another country, because my goal is to enter on steam and be able to buy a thing thats not avaible on my country :3



Can't you change your country in the steam settings? I'll check in a minute and edit this post
edit: according to this post it's not possible, but they suggest using an american account (or from the region you want to buy it) and then gift it to your main account


----------



## tremmor

the free ip's are available but often slow. You need a pay IP for speed. 
I just use it for example my brother made a 15 min show on tv for volunteer work he does. it was in canada. the tv channels are blocked. Forget the web tunnel, its just a spoof-er for the IP.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

tremmor said:


> the free ip's are available but often slow. You need a pay IP for speed.
> I just use it for example my brother made a 15 min show on tv for volunteer work he does. it was in canada. the tv channels are blocked. Forget the web tunnel, its just a spoof-er for the IP.



Not true. I've found a few fast ones, but you have to experiment.
Here's a list I use:
http://www.ip-adress.com/proxy_list/


----------



## tremmor

Your correct. Ive found some that were fast. Did not last long though. the speed was temporary then looked for new. that is how i do it. No, im not paying a monthly fee because i don't use it often enough. sometime.
I'll take a look at your link. always open to options.


----------

